# ? on First attempt at Hi Mountain BuckBoard Bacon  Recipee



## mike johnson (Oct 9, 2012)

I just cut up a Boston But and put on the dry cure. It will be ready on the 20th to smoke. My question is can I add anything to the outside of it after the cure like Cracked Black Pepper? How long is it safe to cold smoke it for? Or should I hot smoke it? I know, I know, Its personal preference but for those of you that make this on a regular basis what do YOU prefer ?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2012)

You can put black pepper or many other things if you want. I personally don't I run with the true bacon. Now for smoking you cold smoke it for as long as you want to. I have heard up to 12-16 hurs in the past. Me I usually run mine for a good 8-10 hours maybe. It usually depends on how much chunks I have. I smoke it till it has a good skin on it and is dark brown or a golden brown


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

I've never put black pepper on it - I have brushed with molasses, honey and maple syrup (on separate pieces). I've also added maple syrup, extra brown sugar and honey to my cure mix. I prefer cold smoking and usually go about 10-12 hours. 

Here's one I rolled up and tied before smoking

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123210/its-buckboard-bacon-time-nepas-way-sliced-and-packaged

and where I got the idea from

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118972/bbb-time

Here's another with brown sugar added and cracked black pepper to another and rolled

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124781/my-first-stab-at-rolled-shoulder-or-buckboard-bacon


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 10, 2012)

So let me see if I got this right. I can cold smoke put the pork in my smoker for 8 hours without worrying about it getting me sick. I take it that the cure allows this to be safe?


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 10, 2012)

You can add pepper while you are eating it and get a feel for what you like.


----------

